# Studio Finish Skin Corrector (pro item)



## wifey806 (Oct 30, 2008)

hi! I like the shade below because I'm NC45 but want NW under my eyes.  Studio Finish only has NW40 (too light) and NW45 (too deep), but Burnt Coral is perfect!  







that should say "BURNT CORAL" -NOT- "burnt orange", sorry! 










they are sold only like this (like a depotted/pro pan):





my mua suggested getting a new palette so i don't get shadow in it. You guys are so smart! Plus I have room to buy more (maybe to highlight and contour??)





hope to add more soon


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 29, 2008)

Blonde ash - light peach
Ochre - burnt coral











I'm an NC35 for reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope that helps!


----------

